
Thinking like Leonardo Da Vinci: A review - adeyo92
http://www.lifeoptimizer.org/2008/05/12/review-how-to-think-like-leonardo-da-vinci/
======
Swizec
Great article and while I don't think following this advice will exactly make
you a genius or anything, it looks like common sense to leading an interesting
life.

It does increasingly feel like _actually_ being a genius mainly means not
caring about whether you are one or not. Just keep working on cool things and
let others take care of the definitions.

------
adeyo92
[http://www.lifeoptimizer.org/2008/05/12/review-how-to-
think-...](http://www.lifeoptimizer.org/2008/05/12/review-how-to-think-like-
leonardo-da-vinci/)

The author of the book examined the life and work of Leonardo da Vinci and
tried to figure out the secret of his genius. The result is something he
called “seven steps to genius every day”

